# FastFilms Owner, have re-install challenge-What Now?



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

Greetings all... I am a new member to this forum. I presently own and operate a screen printing business in Palau Micronesia... It is a natural paradise that has been called "an underwater wonder of the world". Having said that, I shall add "armpit of the world" to the above. We are far behind in all things technical and having to operate here in "Paradise" has been nothing short of a Nightmare... A story for another day... 

My problems is as follows: I purchased the FastFilms software back in the early 90's. I even attended several Scott Fresner instruction sessions at a show in Long Beach... So, I had been running it for several years and had only once gone back to upgrade the version. For many years it worked fine and I had kept it on a Imac with Photoshop 7. Even though I was working with CS3 on the other computers in the shop, Photoshop 7 was working well and I was comfortable making some decent seps with it...

Then one sad day it happened (23rd of May)... The Photoshop program crashed and I had no seps capability. Decided to download the CS3 upgrade version to FastFilms, I installed as I had done previously. I didn't get the 20 days, and when I sent the challenge to the support guys, there was no answer... Tried to call them(phone didn't work). Faxed them (fax didn't work)... Finally the operator in AZ told me that there was no business anywhere in AZ by that name...

Does anyone have any info on how to go about getting the stupid lock device off of it? I always felt uncomfortable with the idea that a device like that was being used on FastFilms... Any help out there?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

If I recall correctly the upgrade requires you to purchase a new activation key. I don't think you will be able to use it unless you can find someone who still carries it, and pay for a new activation code for it. Its kind of like most rip softwares that when you upgrade to a new version, you have to buy a new code for the upgrade, its like buying a new software, and they only work with a new license. My only other advice would be to try and find a computer that you can install the old version back on.


----------



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> If I recall correctly the upgrade requires you to purchase a new activation key. I don't think you will be able to use it unless you can find someone who still carries it, and pay for a new activation code for it. Its kind of like most rip softwares that when you upgrade to a new version, you have to buy a new code for the upgrade, its like buying a new software, and they only work with a new license. My only other advice would be to try and find a computer that you can install the old version back on.


Thanks for the info... The FastFilms program comes with a lifetime version upgrade promise... Now that the company seems to have died, I can't help to wonder what will become of everybody that was left hanging by them. Been reading some of the other posts and it seems that there are a whole lot of people out there that need help. You, being a moderator and having been associated with this forum for a while, can you tell me if there has ever been any type of a survey done to find out just how many of the forum's members where affected by the Screen Institute/Scott Fresner demise? Can anything like that be done through this forum? Just wondering...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

No we really dont have anything like a poll on it  But if you read the thread about us screen closing you can see there were a great deal of people that were effected by it. Another thought on your problem. Did you happen to reinstall it, and not remove your validation before doing so? I have done this on my dtg printer with my rip, where unfortunately I had to request a new validation number. I say unfortunately because I am not sure where you would get a new validation from. I would also contact Harry at equipment zone and see if he can help, or send a message to Mark whos member name is Daguide. One of them may be able to help.

I did a little research on another forum, and it seems that this company The best site for screen printing prepress supplies! : QuickFilm RIP Standard PC (1520 to 4880), also has been able to help a few people with fast films. Its worth a shot  Hope something here helps to get your program back up and running.


----------



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to be so late joining this forum.. Is the Scott Fresner/Screen Printing Institute/and All the other Aliases... A dead issue? Does anyone have any answers about anything regarding support for all their machines and software?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

We must have been posting at the same time  I posted again just so it notified you I posted as well


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok here is a little more info for you. The link I gave you above to garmentdecoratingsupply.com is run by Arron who used to work for US Screen, so he might be able to help you with your problem. He was offering his help to someone else for fast films on the old us screen forum, he also listed his email address [email protected]. I would send him an email and see if he can help you out. Remember its the weekend so it might take till monday to get a response from him  Let me know how it goes, as this will probably be good info for others as well if it works.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is another place that might be able to help as they still list it for sale FastRIP Inkjet Halftone Control Software. maybe they can help with your problem.


----------



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey... Thanks. You are worth every cent they are paying you.... If they are not paying you, then they should....!


----------



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks BobbieLee... I sent an email to Aaron, and went to the site you recommended... Now, being the weekend, I will wait. 
Do you think there's something we can do for all those that have the proverbial broken "300 lb weight" sitting in their shops waiting for the support that may never come and people like myself with locked software that can't use it? The extra mile, it's called....

What say you?


----------



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

BobbieLee... Just got back from reading the entire "deal with it" thread on the closing of US Institute... Lot's of info there... I posted a question on the software on that thread and maybe I can get some kind of an answer there...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kenscott (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, I was wondering the same thing about the fast films software. When I purchased the software I also purchased the updates for life... I just had a hard drive to crash and I need to do a reinstall also. I hope we have luck with where to get the unlock challenge. I think if we ban toghether on this order and with other fast film users we might be able to get something done... I really hope so, if not we might need to think about legal matters in this deal...to at least make the software available to us so we can do the unlock challenge ourselves.


----------



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

Totally with you on that. Even though I've gotten my money back on all the years I have used the program, I have continued to use it and rely on it over the years. I like what it does and I know it upside down. Like you, my only problem has been the lock device. Major heartburn with that. Even though I have only had to go back and get the challenge from US Screens on two occasions in 6 years, I always wonder when the thing is going to hick-up and leave me stranded. I even went to a trade show and got a bunch of Fresener face time with Scott and Mike to learn how to do good seps... Hate what has happened to them, right, wrong or indifferent, Scott did great things for the Screen Printing industry. I hope they do right by all of us that believed in them and don't leave us stranded.... 
Having said that, I was contacted by BobbieLee (moderator) a couple of days ago and she gave the name of a gentleman who I assume worked at US Screen. I have sent him an email (will get permission from him to give you his email) and he has told me that he can help me with the challenge problem. I will keep you posted as soon as I find out anything else. I am forwarding him my software serno and other info along with the challeng. Good luck to us all...!


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry I didn't respond to this sooner. I don't get here much anymore. I have been in contact with Dave and I beleive we were able to help him out. If anyone else needs anything please feel free to contact me. I'm never sure of the rules on this forum so, I'm not going to post my email address, but BobbieLee does have the information correct.


----------



## kenscott (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks a million.. I think you can post email though..no prob !


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I did post Arron's email in post #7  Thanks so much for being able to help Dave Aaron, I am sure there will be others that will need that help as well.

If anyone else needs help with their fastfilms, remember Aaron's email is in post #7.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

If you guys don't mind me boring you, I'll give you a little more details on what I know and a little more insight as to who I am. As I mentioned I don't come here very often any longer as I am now a one man shop trying to keep up and don't have a ton of time for posting.

Anyway I worked for U.S. Screen for the last 9 years. I saw it all and made some great friends in the screen printing industry. We really exploded as a company with the T-Jet, but also in my opinion lost track of our roots, so I always stayed in touch with my screen print friends. I won’t get into the controversy of who did what to whom, but the facts are that last August Hirsch bought 80% of the company and ran the business. The CFO and CEO were out weekly and when they were not in AZ we still had a weekly phone meeting. Scott was still the boss at U.S. Screen, but he didn't have the final say. Towards the end of the companies life as we were all laid off I quickly made contact with all of the former screen print prepress supply vendors. I took my savings and a bank loan and bought as much inventory of the film and ink products as I could so the screeners would not have to be without. I have also paid a bunch of my own money to help people with support (support guys need to get paid) since Hirsch has made no indication as to who will do support on product that you guys have all bough from their company.

I do have relationships with a number of former U.S. Screen technical support people, and we can help with most of your needs. We can help you upgrade the RIP's to the latest and greatest, and can do support on older products. Please do note that typically there will be a fee for support as my company didn't sell you the software. I would like to stay around to be able to do my part to help. Again if we can help without charging you we will, but please understand if we do ask for a small fee to help you with the products. My support guys only charge $30 per hour and are very good.

Thanks for listening, and again feel free to contact me if you have any questions at all. We will do our part to help where we can.


----------



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for helping me Aaron. I got back up and running right away with the challenge answer you gave me. It just cuts out so much work when you run the artwork through the FastFilms program. 

I am glad you decided to post your information on the company as well as your ability and willingness to help with support for the FastFilm software. I think it will be very helpful to a lot of screen printers, who like myself, have become accustomed to the great software FastFilms is...

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## printzonedave (Jun 6, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> I did post Arron's email in post #7  Thanks so much for being able to help Dave Aaron, I am sure there will be others that will need that help as well.
> 
> If anyone else needs help with their fastfilms, remember Aaron's email is in post #7.


Thanks a bunch BobbieLee... You are worth your weight in gold (in my opinion)... And, if they aren't paying you for doing such a great job, they should...

Sincere thanks... From the armpit of the world...

Dave.


----------



## rajuncajun (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I think I am in the same boat as you. We are trying to reinstall on a computer that crashed and have had no luck getting any help with the code to unlock. If you found an answer, I would appreciate a lead....

Thanks!

Carla
1.866.478.7298



printzonedave said:


> Greetings all... I am a new member to this forum. I presently own and operate a screen printing business in Palau Micronesia... It is a natural paradise that has been called "an underwater wonder of the world". Having said that, I shall add "armpit of the world" to the above. We are far behind in all things technical and having to operate here in "Paradise" has been nothing short of a Nightmare... A story for another day...
> 
> My problems is as follows: I purchased the FastFilms software back in the early 90's. I even attended several Scott Fresner instruction sessions at a show in Long Beach... So, I had been running it for several years and had only once gone back to upgrade the version. For many years it worked fine and I had kept it on a Imac with Photoshop 7. Even though I was working with CS3 on the other computers in the shop, Photoshop 7 was working well and I was comfortable making some decent seps with it...
> 
> ...


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

rajuncajun said:


> Well, I think I am in the same boat as you. We are trying to reinstall on a computer that crashed and have had no luck getting any help with the code to unlock. If you found an answer, I would appreciate a lead....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Carla - PM me. I think I can help.


----------

